
A Movie Ticketing Startup Hopes to Fill Empty Seats - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/04/business/media/movie-ticketing-start-up-atom-tickets-hopes-to-fill-theaters.html
======
CmdrSprinkles
Solves problems that don't exist: Letting people split the fee on tickets so
that one person doesn't have to buy everyone's ticket. Check

Acts as though providing the same service as competitors is novel: Almost the
entirety of their schtick. Check

High Profile people who don't have any meaningful knowledge of the topic at
hand: Tyler Perry and Spielberg totally understand theatre economics. So...
check.

Already integrating with social media to monetize the hell out of everything:
Oh baby check.

About the only thing novel or interesting are group discounts which a lot of
theatres already do. Aside from that, this seems to be an example of
everything that is wrong with startup/gig economies outside of exploiting
workers (and I am sure they'll find a way. Maybe offer an option to have
people stand in line for you).

